# Musescore 3.6



## Navid Lancaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Musescore 3.6 has just been released with engraving improvements, new font notation and typeface, automatically placing instruments via standard orchestral order convention and other improvements. Upgraded yesterday. Version 4 is coming out later this year. Me likey!!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 16, 2021)

Navid Lancaster said:


> Version 4 is coming out later this year.


Next year.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks for the info..I opened my 3.5, had it check for updates, and it said I was "up to date". I went to the site, and downloaded 3.6.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Jan 16, 2021)

@d.healey this year. @Navid Lancaster is correct. The video was delay by a few months and he actually meant this year (2021).


----------



## d.healey (Jan 16, 2021)

Jonathan Moray said:


> @d.healey this year. @Navid Lancaster is correct. The video was delay by a few months and he actually meant this year (2021).


Oh! even better!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jan 18, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Next year.





Jonathan Moray said:


> @d.healey this year. @Navid Lancaster is correct. The video was delay by a few months and he actually meant this year (2021).


Yep. Someone had asked about that in the Youtube comment and Tantacrul explained the mix up.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 22, 2021)

I just tried 3.6 and so far I'm doing MUCH better than I have with any notation software in a long time. 

Very nice


----------

